# Time Based Coding-1/2 spent counseling



## SUEV (Jan 23, 2013)

Per CPT, when more than half of the visit is spent on counseling/coordination of care, you can bill based on time when documented correctly.  I have a provider who documented the total time as 60 minutes with 30 minutes of the appointment spent on counseling, etc.
From my understanding, this visit wouldn't qualify for time-based or am I being too strict?  Thanks for your opinions,
Sue


----------



## MikeEnos (Jan 26, 2013)

Going by the strict interpretation of the 1995 guidelines, it is supposed to be *greater than 50%* of the visit.  So technically 30 is not greater than 50% of 60.  I'd cut him some slack but have him phrase it differently.  Something like, "This was a 45 minute visit, greater than 50% was spent counseling the patient regarding stretching exercises and daily walks."  



> . *DOCUMENTATION OF AN ENCOUNTER DOMINATED BY COUNSELING OR COORDINATION OF CARE*
> In the case where counseling and/or coordination of care dominates (*more than 50%*) of the
> physician/patient and/or family encounter (face-to-face time in the office or other outpatient setting or
> floor/unit time in the hospital or nursing facility), time is considered the key or controlling factor to
> ...


----------

